# can u help me out?



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

hey guys can u let me know when the yellow perch come up into greys run or are they already there? Also, when is lake waterford stocked with trout? i fished it last year and did pretty good i got about 3 or 4 one day and two the other. Also, can u let me know when the yellow perch will spawn at wye mills cuz thas pretty close to me only about an hour away. thanks for ur help...


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*4life...........*

Try Greenbelt Park For Some Big Trout Action Also. The Name Of The Park Is Called Buddy Attuck Park In Greenbelt Md. Or Call Me 301-556-7811 When You R Ready.


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Trout, Crappie Action..>*

Hey L! 

You talking about Greenbelt Lake or Lake Anastisia I believe it is???





Penn
~


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

thanks so much cast daddy i will take that up and meet up w/ u sometime. Is it far from catonsville? thanks and ill call u up when i can go. cya


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Penn626 said:


> Hey L!
> 
> You talking about Greenbelt Lake or Lake Anastisia I believe it is???
> 
> ...


He is talking about Greenbelt Lake. The other lake you refer to is Lake Artemesia. I grew up a stones throw from the that new Washington Post plant across the tracks there.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> across the tracks there.


Something like "The Deliverance" ? Is that a banjo i hear?..j/k


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Something like "The Deliverance" ? Is that a banjo i hear?..j/k


  Nawwww .... I wish it was that rustic there though. The tracks have doubled in size to include subway tracks so you see how close washington d.c. it is :--| 

I'm not pickin on DC ... I just loathe city/suburbian life.

But back in those days Artemesia was swampy area nothing like it is now and from the tracks you might have heard a banjo playin'


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just a side note: Lake Artemesia was created through a collaboration between the park service and Metro. The dirt excavated from Artemesia was used to lay down the Metro tracks to College Park. Metro got dirt and we got a nice park. Pretty cool!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Just a side note: Lake Artemesia was created through a collaboration between the park service and Metro. The dirt excavated from Artemesia was used to lay down the Metro tracks to College Park. Metro got dirt and we got a nice park. Pretty cool!


I agree ... the land was donated by 'Lady Artemesia' or so my brother called her. She was pretty eccentric in a kind way or so I have been told. My brother used to fish the area as a kid. Me I used to play in the dump/swamp where the Post facility sits now. It was basically our unofficial back yard and was a great place to launch model rockets


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't forget, I think it's frozen this time of year 

I saw some peeps playing hockey on the little canal down by Georgetown. Yup, no fishing anytime soon unless you wanna use an auger.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ...was a great place to launch model rockets


Cyg, I knew you were a nerd too! I finally got one right. Well, I think we'll name our group the Maryland N/C from now on ("Geek Squad" was already taken).

Confirmed nerds:
FandC
Chump
Okimavich
Tunafish
Fishbait
Cyg
Atlantaking (especially this dude!)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I wonder how many more nerds are out there? The N could just as easily stand for Nuts! I'm guessing better than 50%.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I wonder how many more nerds are out there? The N could just as easily stand for Nuts! I'm guessing better than 50%.


If I am not mistaken I think SeaSalt is one too. I really don't like being called a nerd ... to me a nerd and a geek are different. A nerd is a boy that sits in the back of the class, never washes or combs his hair, picks his nose and eats the bounty, and secretly harbors weird thoughts and strangly odd behavior. They typically are intraverted and not social in anyway. 

To me geeks are the best of both worlds (at least I like to think so). But yeah I guess I was considered a nerd in my school days. Can anyone say Dungeons and Dragons? 

AK -- your a geek too !!! Great !!!

Oopps ... Sorry for hijacking this thread FISHING4LIFE ... hopefully you will at least get to laugh at us


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Whoa there . . . you guys can call yourselves whatever you want, but I'm not gonna be part of it  Remember, geeks/nerds have a mastery of english grammer . . . I still don't know when to use "your" and "you're". I just learned the difference between "know", "now", and "no" not to long ago. 

I do enjoy the Star Trek marathons, but have never attended a "convention" nor do I intend to. You can cross my name off that "list".  

What I can say is that I can piss off others members of the board with the best of em'. 

P.S. I thought Cygnus was a really cool guy . . . but now finding out about the model rockets and D&D, I need to evaluate my standards  

Any other frat boys out there? PiKA here phi phi!!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Can anyone say Dungeons and Dragons?


Man, I used to think I was geeky but them D&D guys will win the trophy every time! I never could understand why so many were into D&D. 

Years ago, and still some today, I'm known as a computer geek. I don't feel I am but maybe I was/am being that I did build model rockets and shoot them off. Just last week I saying to a co-worker about how all the hobby shops were gone. Then she told me there was one in DE so I was thinking about heading up there to pick up a rocket to launch.

BTW, here's geeky. I've got a co-worker that's also a friend that never out grew rockets. He's in some club that build these crazy rockets now where they need FAA approval to launch. He also is a member of MENSA.

- Dae


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Any other frat boys out there? PiKA here phi phi!!


See ... thats the problem ... all them frat boyz that though they were cool in college are now working for us Geeks


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Touché!!!!


Cygnus 1 
FnC 1


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Whoa there . . . you guys can call yourselves whatever you want, but I'm not gonna be part of it ... You can cross my name off that "list".


Let's evaluate the above statement. Here we have a guy who is on-line all day long, has hundreds of hooks in every conceivable size "just in case", drives his and hers matching cars (that's cute), and is afraid to put a worm on his own hook! 

Nope! Your name stays on the list!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Let's evaluate the above statement. Here we have a guy who is on-line all day long, has hundreds of hooks in every conceivable size "just in case", drives his and hers matching cars (that's cute), and is afraid to put a worm on his own hook!
> 
> Nope! Your name stays on the list!



Fishbait 1
FnC 0


BTW, just wait until you need a hook . . . I'll make you drive to the tackle shop  Oh, and I'm fine with BWFB, so who's got a problem with worms?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> AK -- your a geek too !!! Great !!!


Fingers, apparently a firm command of the English language is not a prerequisite. I think you need to teach Cyg the difference between "your" and "you're".


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Fingers, apparently a firm command of the English language is not a prerequisite. I think you need to teach Cyg the difference between "your" and "you're".


FB 1
CY 0

I do know the difference but when I type to fast I get into trouble. English is the reason I was only Summa Cum Laude in my undergrad and not the valedictorian


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Dae said:


> Man, I used to think I was geeky but them D&D guys will win the trophy every time! I never could understand why so many were into D&D.
> - Dae


Add Dae to the list  

Well I must say that our D&D group was a bit more "normal" than the usual crowd. Our interest mainly stemmed from the Tolkien books. Many of our members were reenactment groups for the civil war, battle of Hastings 1066 etc. We also had some serious history buffs and did a lot of WW II board gaming. At least in my earlier days I tempered my geekiness with lots of Baseball,Soccer, and Football.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

As we used to say in college, you can't spell geek without "EE" (double E).  

Which reminds me of


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice one!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Talk about HIJACK!!!!! Go read how this thread started.


Fishing4Life: I sincerly appologize for my friends above who seem to have little regard for others questions and who seemingly do not have what we "normals" would call "social apptitude".  

We'll let them fight over the dice or cards or whatever it is they use to play D&D  


FnC KO
Everyone else 0


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Talk about HIJACK!!!!! Go read how this thread started.
> 
> 
> Fishing4Life: I sincerly appologize for my friends above who seem to have little regard for others questions and who seemingly do not have what we "normals" would call "social apptitude".
> ...


At least I acknowledged and apologized for the hijack early on ... looks like others are just realizing it


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't keep you down Big D  Fight on bro!!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> hey guys can u let me know when the yellow perch come up into greys run or are they already there? Also, when is lake waterford stocked with trout? i fished it last year and did pretty good i got about 3 or 4 one day and two the other. Also, can u let me know when the yellow perch will spawn at wye mills cuz thas pretty close to me only about an hour away. thanks for ur help...


F4Life ... for trout stocking check this website http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/
they have not updated it yet but it should be real soon. YP should get going real soon. I bet once this storm gets out of here and the temps hit 40 again they will make thier move  

BTW Where is Grey's run?

Greenbelt is not far from Catonsville. Mayve about 30 minutes down 95.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

FandC, didn't your mama always tell you that "if you can't say something nice then don't say anything at all".

Boy this winter is really getting to us! We're all suffering from a condition called "cabin fever". This sickness can stricken both the young and old alike. Symptoms include an itchyness of the skin and a burning sensation in your wallet.
Treatment for this serious disorder is available at BPS. It's in every aisle. I plan on administering some self medication this week, weather permitting. 

F4Life, I'm still looking forward to meeting you up at Centennial this spring. Did you know they stock trout there and at Elkhorn too. PM me when you plan on going up there.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

i will dont worry and ill c u up at my "secret spot" *wink wink lol. u kno where it is.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

fishbait said:


> Cyg, I knew you were a nerd too! I finally got one right. Well, I think we'll name our group the Maryland N/C from now on ("Geek Squad" was already taken).
> 
> Confirmed nerds:
> FandC
> ...


not a nerd or geek but I am a fat kid does that count?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*not a chance*



hengstthomas said:


> Something like "The Deliverance" ? Is that a banjo i hear?..j/k


Lake Artamesia or how ever you spell it, is not too far from the Univ of MD. So on a nice spring day lots of eye candy on roller blades, jogging, etc. 

Oh yeah nice trout and LM, But I have not landed any bass fromthere yet. Greenbelt is older and has some big feesh in there.

greenbelt lake is right at Kenliworth Ave and the Beltway. 

Artemesia is just down 193 (Greenbelt Road) at the rail road tracks about halfway between Kenilworth Ave and Baltimore Ave (Rte1)


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

bivalvebill said:


> not a nerd or geek but I am a fat kid does that count?


Fat *and* a member of the forum? Sure, why not?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Fatties don't count!! You gotta be lean and buff like the rest of the crew.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey BivalveBill ... don't let these guys fool ya ... They never met a "Golden Corral" they didn't like


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Hey BivalveBill ... don't let these guys fool ya ... They never met a "Golden Corral" they didn't like


Yes we did: Easton. You need beer goggles to love that place. :beer:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Umm... Did someone say buffet! The Golden Corral in Frederick is one of the best.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Umm... Did someone say buffet! The Golden Corral in Frederick is one of the best.


After goin' up to the GC in Frederick, I must admit the one we ate at in Salisbury was a lot better. Maybe I should have gone on "Steak" night, but they didn't have those little bacon wrapped medallions you all seemed to like. As usual, I frequented the salad section all night. 

Sometimes I wonder if it's worth it to pay 9 bucks for all u can eat salad. Well, off to the gym and pilates classes


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Umm... Did someone say buffet! The Golden Corral in Frederick is one of the best.


let me put it this way ... we ate at the Arundel Mills GC once and we now call Golden Corral "The Troff". It was an uncomfortable experience. The food is not bad for what it is but man ... we lost our appetities


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> let me put it this way ... we ate at the Arundel Mills GC once and we now call Golden Corral "The Troff". It was an uncomfortable experience. The food is not bad for what it is but man ... we lost our appetities


Big D,

I don't get it? Some of the boys were thinking of places to eat around BPS at Arundel Mills this week. Should we avoid?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, absolutely. The one near Arundel Mills is no good.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Big D,
> 
> I don't get it? Some of the boys were thinking of places to eat around BPS at Arundel Mills this week. Should we avoid?


In case you guys were not kidding about the eats you should give Chipotle's a try. It's located near the Golden Corral and in my opinion one of the best Mexican cafeteria style places around. Everything is spiced well and they use organic meats.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> ... and we now call Golden Corral "The Troff".


You spel pertty gud 4 a valedictater!

I got a lot of beef with that word. I embarrassed myself in college during a math exam by having to ask out loud what a trough was. How else was I supposed to measure the volume of this object when I couldn't even figure out what one looked like!!! I was a math major, what the heck was I supposed to know about feeding farm animals. Even after the short but condescending explanation, I still didn't know what one was really shaped like. Well, I'd venture a guess and say that not many asians in the class knew either, but were afraid to speak up. Oddly enough, I had the same embarassing moment during a physics exam because I didn't know what minestrone was. You would think that as big as I am that I would have had minestrone before!!!   Even to this day, I loathe those two words.

Two more thumbs up on Chipotle's. Best mexican fast food around.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> As usual, I frequented the salad section all night.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if it's worth it to pay 9 bucks for all u can eat salad. Well, off to the gym and pilates classes


Somebody hand me a shovel. It's getting real deep in here.


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

wow look how this thread started and now look at it lol and my questions havent been answered lol.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry F4Life, I actually don't know the answer to your question. I don't even know where the places you mentioned are.

Troff = Trough. Awe!!!! Lightbulb  I didn't want to ask because I thought it was something everyone was supposed to know. Hahah. LOL. 

Minestrone (pronounced MINE-STRONE), is served in most Italian restaurants. When ordering, make sure to say it real loud so the cooks can hear  Remember, MINE-STRONE, just like that. Did you guys have problems saying Parabola? I got busted cuz I called it a PARA-BOLA. Stupid rules in engrish.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

FISHING4LIFE said:


> wow look how this thread started and now look at it lol and my questions havent been answered lol.


FNC beat me to it. None of us know the answer so when that happens you usually get entertainment ... hope you enjoyed it opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> You spel pertty gud 4 a valedictater!


You won't believe me BUT this is how I spell it (jokingly) as you would be surprised how many people would look at trough and thing I mispelled 'rough' or something. Plus it was a test for the REAL geeks in the crowd. I guess that aren't that many UNIX junkies in the audience. I admit _troff_ was before my time in UNIX but I do respect its roots


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

isn't it funny that hijacked thread get most of the post?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

terpfan said:


> isn't it funny that hijacked thread get most of the post?


I hope fishing4life will still fish with us after this  

I feel bad that we could not answer his questions. Hopefully he will have more that we can help with.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

terpfan said:


> isn't it funny that hijacked thread get most of the post?


Seems like that is common on alot of boards
but as long as they're talking about food I'm goin to stay tuned in, as for the original post and FISHING4LIFE never seen a yellow perch in person. i am sorry your thread got hi jacked, but deep inside you know your a fat kid, nerd, or geek of some sorts. Be happy you are in a good place  :beer:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> Two more thumbs up on Chipotle's. Best mexican fast food around.


Sorry my friend!!! Baja Fresh kicks #@@!!!! Now, leave my Golden Corral near BPS alone!! Oh, my fav is the one at Waldorf!!!!

Woops!! Fishing4, sorry, don't know either...


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Nawwww .... I wish it was that rustic there though. The tracks have doubled in size to include subway tracks so you see how close washington d.c. it is :--|
> 
> I'm not pickin on DC ... I just loathe city/suburbian life.
> 
> But back in those days Artemesia was swampy area nothing like it is now and from the tracks you might have heard a banjo playin'


 I grew up in College Park Estates , next to Berwyn Heights in the early 60's and 70's . I can remember when the herring and shad would run all the way up to the end of the College Park Airport runway in a small Anacostia trib called Indian Creek ! I went to Greenbelt Junior High School . We used to play hockey on the frozen lake in those days gone by . It was nothing to go seining and catch all kinds of minnows , suckers , crayfish and the like . My old stompin' grounds ! I went to College Park Elementry and could ride my Stingray straight down Calvert Rd and over the old tracks . When I was young , all of those creeks held fish , bass pickeral , carp and plenty of catfish .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

old linesides said:


> I grew up in College Park Estates , next to Berwyn Heights in the early 60's and 70's . I can remember when the herring and shad would run all the way up to the end of the College Park Airport runway in a small Anacostia trib called Indian Creek ! I went to Greenbelt Junior High School . We used to play hockey on the frozen lake in those days gone by . It was nothing to go seining and catch all kinds of minnows , suckers , crayfish and the like . My old stompin' grounds ! I went to College Park Elementry and could ride my Stingray straight down Calvert Rd and over the old tracks . When I was young , all of those creeks held fish , bass pickeral , carp and plenty of catfish .


I wish I could have known you back then but alas you were older than I . I was not introduced to fishing that much in my younger days. I knew that my dad would fish as often as his 3 jobs would allow but he went to that big head boat in the sky when I was 5 and my mom was basically paralyzed so I did not get to enjoy learning to fish. I do remember playing in those creeks all the time as I got older but no one I knew fished and we did not have the means. I know all of us have had some rough times but I still feel like I missed out on lots of fun kid stuff (fishing, hunting, etc)
I guess that is why we run to the shore so much and make sure our daughter (and also us) get to enjoy what nature has to offer.

old_linesides ... you were a lucky young ladd  From what I read from you you probably out in more time fishing than 20 of us combined.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

FISHING4LIFE,

If you mean the Greys Run/Church Creek on Rt. 40, a couple of miles west of Aberdeen, (toward Baltimore), then I'd like to know when/if the YPs have started running there also. 

If I find out I'll let you know.

Blue Heron


----------



## FISHING4LIFE (Jul 14, 2006)

blue heron.. yes thats the exact place. I think everything is frozen still but give it till mayb saturday and try the yellow perch run. It is usually very crowded and all but if u want u can join me in a trip to wye mills monday, february 18for some gills, possibly yellow perch if there in, and even some crappies. leme know if ur interested. pm me! cya 2marro hopefully.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I just went throgh all the replys on this post and Thanks to Blue Heron we have an answer..well sort of anyways but boy how jacked this thread was..55 replys before an answer...Got to be winter..


----------

